# Do worldmark resale owners have access to Wyndham properties?



## JWM2021 (Aug 7, 2022)

Newbie here.  I believe I read that Wyndham resale owners cannot get to Worldmark properties without going through an exchange.  Is that true the other way around as well?  Thanks (still trying to figure out what to buy).


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 7, 2022)

They can't get it though worldpass but they can exchange through rci if it is available there.


----------



## JWM2021 (Aug 7, 2022)

tschwa2 said:


> They can't get it though worldpass but they can exchange through rci if it is available there.


thanks


----------



## Soumak (Aug 11, 2022)

Also another newbie here and probably a newbie question for worldmark!

I see in resale things like borrowed. What does this mean? For example i see 14k borrowed points 7k without borrowing. is this basically 14k if you pull from next year? essentially we are getting 7k per year?

also if you buy 2 resale does that just combine the points for you or are they kept in a separate account so you can't use the points for one with the other?


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 11, 2022)

Soumak said:


> Also another newbie here and probably a newbie question for worldmark!
> 
> I see in resale things like borrowed. What does this mean? For example i see 14k borrowed points 7k without borrowing. is this basically 14k if you pull from next year? essentially we are getting 7k per year?
> 
> also if you buy 2 resale does that just combine the points for you or are they kept in a separate account so you can't use the points for one with the other?



Borrowing credits in WorldMark is taking next years credits to use now. So a 7K account that has the current year’s credits in the account plus the 7K borrowed ahead from next year would have 14K available to use. Of course, there would be nothing available next year because it’s already been used in advance.

If you buy two accounts you can choose to keep them separate. This could be to your advantage, since you’d get separate housekeeping tokens for each account. You can transfer credits from one of your accounts to the other, so you can use your full owned amount.

Dave


----------



## Huskerpaul (Aug 11, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> If you buy two accounts you can choose to keep them separate. This could be to your advantage, since you’d get separate housekeeping tokens for each account. You can transfer credits from one of your accounts to the other, so you can use your full owned amount.
> 
> Dave


Can you transfer the HKT as well to your other account?  Guest Certificates? 

I'm a new resale owner still going through closing.

Thanks


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 11, 2022)

Huskerpaul said:


> Can you transfer the HKT as well to your other account?  Guest Certificates?
> 
> I'm a new resale owner still going through closing.
> 
> Thanks



I actually don’t know, as I only have one account. But since you only use those as you need them, just transfer enough credits to whichever account has the HKT and GC you’d need.

Dave


----------



## HudsHut (Aug 11, 2022)

HK & GC are not allowed to be moved to another WM account when you transfer credits.


----------



## WManning (Aug 12, 2022)

JWM2021 said:


> Newbie here.  I believe I read that Wyndham resale owners cannot get to Worldmark properties without going through an exchange.  Is that true the other way around as well?  Thanks (still trying to figure out what to buy).


Some resorts are dual ownership. Wyndham Sea Gardens and Wyndham Santa Barbara both can be booked with Worldmark credits.


----------

